# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Portland TrailBlazers



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (43-18)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​






 * @*


















* Portland TrailBlazers* *(19-42) *​

*PG * *S. Blake* - *SG* *J. Dixon* -* SF* *D. Miles* - *PF* *V.Khryapa * - *C* *Z.Randolph *


*
Blazers Individual Stats*​





*Sunday, March 12th - 9PM ET/7PM MT - Rose Garden - Portland, OR​ *








* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *107.9 42.6 26.5 * 
*Opponents*- *101.1 45.4 17.9 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.7* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.4* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.9 * 
*FG%* *B. Diaw 51.9 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.7 * 
*3PT% * *L. Barbosa  48.2* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 







*Blazers Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Portland* *88.8 38.2 18.1 * 
* Opponents* *97.3 42.5 20.7 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring**  Z. Randolph  18.3 * 
*Rebounds* *Z. Randolph* *8.4 * 
* Assists * *J. Jack 2.5 * 
*FG%* *Z. Randolph 44.5 * 
* FT%* *J. Dixon * *79.6*
*3PT%* *S. Blake 39.8 * 
*Blocks* *J. Przybilla 2.4 * 
*Steals* *J. Dixon  0.8*​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Not worried at all about the Jailblazers.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Not worried at all about the Jailblazers.


I'm to the point where I feel sorry for them, I really do. Poor kids. :brokenhea 

If I were D'Antonio, I'd start the bench. No need to take a chance on Nash, Marion and the other starters getting hurt. It's not like Portland can even beat Phoenix's reserves.

Laurie


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, you guys are just brutal. We're only winning by 3 pts 43-40 so lol.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm going to puke if we lose this.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Not worried at all about the Jailblazers.


:laugh: A little too confident?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

No I'm a little ****ing pissed off. How in the **** do we lose to PORTLAND? ****ing shameful. And goddamn it, Dallas, **** you too. I've bet over 100,000 UCash and you overrated *******s in the past 2 days and you've ****ed up twice. Die Dirk.

Ok, I'm done venting now.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> No I'm a little ****ing pissed off. How in the **** do we lose to PORTLAND? ****ing shameful. And goddamn it, Dallas, **** you too. I've bet over 100,000 UCash and you overrated *******s in the past 2 days and you've ****ed up twice. Die Dirk.
> 
> Ok, I'm done venting now.


You lost because you guys played us when Zach has been scoring in ****loads, Miles J was finally falling, Blake was doing what hes good at and Telfair contributing lately. I just hope we can play a few more games like this for the rest of the season.


Oh and 2001 called, they want their Jailblazers joke back.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> You lost because you guys played us when Zach has been scoring in ****loads, Miles J was finally falling, Blake was doing what hes good at and Telfair contributing lately. I just hope we can play a few more games like this for the rest of the season.
> 
> 
> Oh and 2001 called, they want their Jailblazers joke back.



Not until a couple of those guys are off the team. Then it can have it's joke back. But yea, you beat us. I'm not proud of it, but you won. Congrats.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Not until a couple of those guys are off the team. Then it can have it's joke back. But yea, you beat us. I'm not proud of it, but you won. Congrats.


Like who? Miles and Zach? They have never done anything illegal, but I guess if you wanna keep using a 5 year old joke go ahead. But its not funny anymore.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Like who? Miles and Zach? They have never done anything illegal, but I guess if you wanna keep using a 5 year old joke go ahead. But its not funny anymore.



From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zach_Randolph



> In addition, he sucker-punched teammate Ruben Patterson in the face during a practice scuffle in 2003, an act which earned him a two-game suspension (and caused Patterson to miss much of the rest of the season). He also has been cited for underage drinking and driving under the influence of marijuana during his career, and was present when his brother Roger Randolph was involved in a shooting in an Indiana nightclub.


Yea, anything else?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

First of all, that punch did not force Ruben to miss most of the rest of the season, he just had to wear a mask. Secondly, he was just in the bar with his brother, he never ****ing shot anyone. It's called being in the wrong place at the wrong time. So that's out the window as well.

I can't say anything about the drinking or marijuana, but you got me there. I had forgotten about them. 

And if I remember correctly, he punched Ruben because Ruben was all over Qyntel Woods and other teammates. He has a problem with getting all up in rookies asses. Glad he is gone. 

He might not be perfect, but i guess taht makes us the jail blazers again. :laugh:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> First of all, that punch did not force Ruben to miss most of the rest of the season, he just had to wear a mask. Secondly, he was just in the bar with his brother, he never ****ing shot anyone. It's called being in the wrong place at the wrong time. So that's out the window as well.
> 
> I can't say anything about the drinking or marijuana, but you got me there. I had forgotten about them.
> 
> ...




lol. I don't hate Portland, or anything. Just nice trash talking. I wish there was more of it around here. That's why I like the college atmosphere so much more. It's no hold bars, no low blows held back. Fans dump all over their opponent and the opponent gives it right back.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> lol. I don't hate Portland, or anything. Just nice trash talking. I wish there was more of it around here. That's why I like the college atmosphere so much more. It's no hold bars, no low blows held back. Fans dump all over their opponent and the opponent gives it right back.


Trash talking also get's people psyched for a game, it's actually awesome, but only if you know it's just trash talking.

Sometimes we don't know... which is kind of a problem. Anyway tough break phoenix... 

I don't think this loss even matters anymore, I can't see the Clippers catching you guys. Hope you win your next game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not much of a trash talker for either sport. Maybe a few jokes here and here but I think it would cause a lot of arguments by fans and I'm sure we don't want that disrupting the forums. Some would take it too far. I also like to show respect to the other team


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I'm not much of a trash talker for either sport. Maybe a few jokes here and here but I think it would cause a lot of arguments by fans and I'm sure we don't want that disrupting the forums. Some would take it too far. I also like to show respect to the other team



Our humble leader. :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Our humble leader. :cheers:



lol, that's right. know your role. haha. j/k


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

i think we need darius miles and quentin richardson back. then we draft hassan adams and lemarcus aldridge


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd cream if we could draft Aldridge. Maybe that Hawks pick will land him!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

you're obsessed with Q. He has a bad back, bad contract, and sure he made some shots, but more of em went...clank, clank, clank... off the rim hahahaha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> *I'd cream if we could draft Aldridge*. Maybe that Hawks pick will land him!!



yeah, I like coulda went my whole life without reading that. 


But I hear he's leaning towards staying. But he would probably be a top 3 pick next yr. The pick will be top 5 protected next yr I think. Then it's unprotected the yr after.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

STOP CRUSHING MY DREAMS, DAMN YOU!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> STOP CRUSHING MY DREAMS, DAMN YOU!



Hm. how bout Tyler Hansborough(sp?) anyone? lol 

btw how tall he is?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I'd cream if we could draft Aldridge. Maybe that Hawks pick will land him!!


I hope you mean as in... tear up, not...

Btw thanks for the rep.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> I hope you mean as in... tear up, not...
> 
> Btw thanks for the rep.



no. he doesn't mean tear up....lol


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Hm. how bout Tyler Hansborough(sp?) anyone? lol
> 
> btw how tall he is?




:banana: :banana: :banana: 

That would be as awesome. He's 6'9.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I hope you mean as in... tear up, not...
> 
> Btw thanks for the rep.



Well, maybe not cream. But you get the idea. :cheers:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Hansbrough is to small for the blazers didnt have anything to do with the current topic but u guys could get him and would fit perfect .


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

How the hell did we lose this lol... I wasn't able to see or read about the game, can anyone fill me on what went wrong? Was it no rebounding and defense, and playing down to a bad team again?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I wouldn't look to hard at this loss guys. The only reason you lost is because the Blazers shot over 53% from the field. It certainly was a fluke. Darius Miles was hitting shots he might not hit again all year. 

As for the lame *** Jailblazers jokes still happening I wonder. What are the Lakers called, or the Timberwolves, or the Nuggets or any team for that matter who has a player or 2 that have hadlaw issues. I think the Blazers to the detriment of the team have cleaned out all of our bad seeds. Wallace, damon, Rider, Patterson, Woods and others are all gone. I'll take a few moments and look at each player on the Suns to make sure none of them have ever done anything wrong. I do remember back in the day when the huge drug scandal rocked the Suns. Somehow people let that go though. try to show the same maturity level.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I love Q...he has new tattoos too...sigh


----------

